# Of the people back stabbing NARA....



## Jim Engel

How many ran for office in the last NARA election ?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

So here we have another example of people pointing out violations, which is what you are supposed to do, and this dipshit calls it backstabbing.

I am sure you went to europe one time, so of course you are the expert in all things, including allowing cheaters to prosper.


----------



## Candy Eggert

http://www.boards2go.com/boards/board.cgi?action=read&id=1267749102&user=nara


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Ooooo that was a nice forehead shot. I could see his idiot head snap back from here.


----------



## Candy Eggert

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Ooooo that was a nice forehead shot. I could see his idiot head snap back from here.


 
roflmao =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Christie Meyer

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> So here we have another example of people pointing out violations, which is what you are supposed to do, and this dipshit calls it backstabbing.
> 
> I am sure you went to europe one time, so of course you are the expert in all things, including allowing cheaters to prosper.


Jeff - seriously, and I am asking this to learn. I read through the last thread. Was anyone there who could legitimately say that illegal things occurred, and they were in greater violation than has occurred at other club level trials (here or overseas) where the judge has not taken discretion to make the trial workable? Were the dogs fairly and appropriately tested to the FR standards? I honestly have no idea as I could not judge that from my experience. As no dog was injured, are the arguments of "what could have" based on biased or on real concern for trial.

I am a PSA girl myself, so a falling blind (if it occurred on a dog, but in this case didn't) would be a possible twist anyway that we would train for. I know that this was a new club with a great idea. They wanted to promote and support multiple venues for their club members. Are they being flogged for hosting the trial through the organisation that was largest at this time?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

PSA is only a sport because someone said it was. It is not recognized anywhere else, nor are the dogs more "real" as some silly shit said in another thread recently.

I think that people should follow the rules. I think that people should train, and then go out and test their dog the best they can without all the silly bullshit that does occur. 

So many people "play the game" by only going to trial with this judge, or with this decoy, or "their" decoys. 

This is what I like to refer to as "chickenshit" LOL

One of the big problems is that many many people in dogsport get all butt hurt over nothing. That is a major problem today. If I say I do not like your dog, then I MUST be an asshole. To me, I don't see this as a problem, I will ask why, but in the end it means nothing to me, as you might like a different type of dog.

Another problem we have is a huge lack of decoys. We really have **** all as far as numbers go. This turns into a logistical problem. If there are only X amount of level 3 decoys, and you just say **** it, and have a trial with level three dogs and two level 1 decoys, you are cheating, but that was all that was available. Hard problem to solve. Another problem with this is knowing the different levels. If you don't know how to work a dog at level 1, or 2 or 3, this is a problem as well.

If you look at how far we are apart, you can start to see the logistical nightmare we have. Lets say that "bob" wants to go to see decoy X's seminar. He has to travel, he has to get off of work, has to get someone to watch his dog, ect ect.

Right there, you can start to see what a pain in the ass it is.

Then we look at the basic dogsport person. They don't have any money. Dogs cost WAY too ****ing much in this country, and are thought of way to highly for the most part. People get way too attached, and spent way too much. This is a shitty combination, and then you add that most get a dog, then try a sport. Their loyalty is to the dog, and not the sport.

I do not have all the answers to how to solve this problem. Breeders have their OWN set of nightmares, which leads to charging big money. Hard to really bust on them, as I know what it is like to sell pups, and the idiots that call you asking for Godzilla. 

However, none of this excuses not following the rules. NONE of this excuses people that "play the game", and a trial should not go on, just because "people showed up".

If you look at the responses to the other threads, you can see that instead of actually talking about how to keep this from happening, to keep the rules of the sport intact, everyone that questions anything, is attacking, are rude, and how dare they.

THEN take it a little further, and think about the shit storm you would be in if you questioned a judge, board member, or whoever in person. The repercussions are great, let me tell you.

I am on moderated on the Mondio group for saying that a competitor who is a judges candidate used an e-collar for her dog in the dog in white, and really, who gives a ****.

It has been over a year, and I am still moderated. I have no problems if I was telling people to go and **** themselves, or saying some crazy shit, but the members were saying that the e-collar should be allowed, and the powers that be were looking for a whipping boy. If I was a smarter man, I would have said the same thing, but NOT used the word ****, as I am positive that the reason I was put on moderated, was that I let the cat out of the bag. That, and it is a good way to control information. If people listen to you, they MIGHT think that you have some good ideas, and God forbid. Not that I have any, but still. 

Which brings us to control of information. This is how these people get over. When I posted that silly shit had been going on in a trial in Florida, how many people knew of it, and said nothing ?? Once it was made public, I was such a piece of shit. : )

So you can see just SOME of the nightmares, only lightly touched on, that occur, and how some people that are out there trialing against level 3 decoys to get to the championship, might get a little pissed when others are trialing against decoys that know **** all, and are incapable of really taking points from their dog. 

One last shot at the silly shit. According to the rules, in the Championship, if a decoy is unable to do the trial, they have to go to a foreign decoy. Instead, they went to Waleed. Nice guy, but a dud as a decoy. Most of the dogs weigh as much as he does. LOL

Now was that mean, or just reality ??


----------



## Darryl Richey

Jeff,
All dog sports are only a sport because people say they are. Pretty simple.

Darryl


----------



## Aron Paul

Ok.. this will b my last post about this ring trial bull.....jeff that was a long post about judges, decoys,trials,that u r moderated (whatever that means) in mondio. The stupid comment that psa is a sport only cause someone says it is. You ran on so long and forgot to answer the ONLY question she was asking which was were there actually proven violations at that trial! Now I don't compete in ring but have knowledge about all the sports to an extent but I thought the judge kadi I believe posted that there were six blinds no hard surfaces and it was fenced. Now, I wasn't there nor were u or that guy jerry so its safe to say that you believe she was lying. So as u all ramble on about rules,integrity and such people would like to know exactly what was done wrong. That's all very simple sh..t. your bringing up sh..t. that happened in a fl trial who knows when but what the f#@$ does that have to do with the question she asked. Seems like your long post avoided the whole question. And I've been posting only because of the comments I honestly still haven't watched the video because I knew where the thread was aimed from the start. But since rules r rules dig that old policy book u should know like the back of your hand and point shit out.. and I'm in no way saying that everything was proper and I wasn't there but the question was what was it that was so out of order...


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Quote: Jeff,
All dog sports are only a sport because people say they are. Pretty simple.

Don't you do French ring ? After all that PSA stuff, you are doing French ring. Kinda says it all doesn't it ?? How is your new pup doing ?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Quote: You ran on so long and forgot to answer the ONLY question she was asking which was were there actually proven violations at that trial!

I answered the way I felt like answering. Always have, always will. 

PSA has some interesting judging, and favoritism now doesn't it ?? LOL I would comment on it, but I really don't care about it at all. 

Now if this hurts your feelings, too bad. I am not going to change my opinion on a silly shit "sport" so you can feel better about yourself. 

This is how life works. Maybe you like chevy, and I like Dodge. Does anyone really need to get all butt hurt because I think that psa is just a shitty version of Mondio ??

Now you can say that Mondio is a pussy version of psa. The difference is that really, I just don't give a ****, where you do.

Does that make me a horrible person ?? No.


----------



## Maria Janota

> However, none of this excuses not following the rules. NONE of this excuses people that "play the game", and a trial should not go on, just because "people showed up".


Come on, you`re assuming people know the rules - they don`t and don`t give a shit. As long as they are not personally threaten they won`t check (few will understand a little). Reading is boring and tiring so the knowledge is the sum of what people say and what they saw lol.
Want them to know the rules - make them a comic book or a cartoon.
Same thing all over the world.

BTW your post was way to long8-[


----------



## Mike Lauer

some people do nothing but tear down and others build up
my guess is if you look at all the people tearing down you wont find any of them on boards, running or promoting anything...just tearing things down

there is room for everyone to play how they want to play


----------



## Bob Solimini

People keep over reacting to this whole thing! The problem I see is the field is way too big for a French Ring trial. There weren’t enough blinds. The blinds weren’t properly positioned or standing. The search was done on an irregular turf. OK yes I see a fence but the issue is that the fence was OUTSIDE of the track. That for those who don’t know is too big for a FR trial!
 I am sure if a Schutzhund trial had a field that large, they used the track part of a field for the blind search or had only 3 blinds there would be a holy war over it... Or maybe not! Because the SchH Judges WOULD NOT allow that to happen! This has NOTHING to do with NARA vs. ARF as many people keep insisting on! This has to do with French Ring Sport, the regulations and the disregard of them! 

I see a lot of people from PSA and other venues saying that people should get over it. But imagine if you are competing at a trial to get a good average to become a national Champion. You go to a trial that is set up properly and get 330/400. And another person goes to another trial that is not set up properly and their dog only needs to search 3 blinds and gets a 380/400. That dog goes on to win a Championship that is not deserved. Fair or unfair? What if at a Ring trial they forgot a bite suit, could they use a sleeve? It is ridiculous to say get over it. It is a disregard of the rules and regulations. FR is designed to be a certain way. It is not a protection competition in someone’s back yard with made up scenarios and doesn’t matter if something is not perfect or the same. That ALL matters!

I could care less if a blind fell on my dog; enough decoys have fallen on my dog! To me it is about an EVEN playing field!
There are lots of people that KNOW this trial was wrong, maybe they don’t have the back bone to say what they saw. Think about it; most people would not post on message boards because of the ass whooping they would get from everyone else.
Anyone that says they have seen FR trials in France, or here in the US that were set up like the one in AZ is full of SH** or was watching a Campagne trial!

Just my 2 cents…


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Quote: there is room for everyone to play how they want to play

So then basketball could be played with a football, not a REGULATION basketball. 

What an idiotic statement, play how they want to play. How the **** do you figure ??


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Quote: There are lots of people that KNOW this trial was wrong, maybe they don’t have the back bone to say what they saw.

Cowards Bob, thats all, cowards. They say one thing privately, and another publicly. Bunch of slack jawed *******.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall

Bob Solimini said:


> The problem I see is the field is way too big for a French Ring trial.


 



> The search was done on an irregular turf. OK yes I see a fence but the issue is that the fence was OUTSIDE of the track. That for those who don’t know is too big for a FR trial!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nmvo-9TFy3A

I'm not going to take the time to respond to the rest of your post, the "issues" have already been addressed elsewhere.


----------



## Christopher Jones

Kadi Thingvall said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nmvo-9TFy3A
> 
> I'm not going to take the time to respond to the rest of your post, the "issues" have already been addressed elsewhere.


Kadi 1 - Bob 0
:-\":twisted:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

So there is no way that any rules changed since 1993. Right ?? I see you are not showing us where it says you can do whatever it was you did, just showing a video of some dog from 1993, which by the way was 17 years ago.

It couldn't be that something is fishy and smelly like the last stupid thing that you tried to defend now is it ??

How long does it take to be a judge in France ?

When a corporation goes against it's bylaws, does the corporation still exist ?? I am just curious, as when everyone on the board quit, you were left without enough people to continue to function.

Now having said this, is this trial legal since by breaking it's bylaws nara ceases to exist ?? If you don't exist legally, like nara, then it is quite possible that no one really gives a **** HOW much cheating you do. Kinda like now. 

Jeff-everything nara-0


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Yep, that whole idiotic why follow the rules thing has worked out well for nara, so let this be a lesson to all the wannabees here on the wdf, if you don't know the rules, you could be getting ass****edsideways.

You see, rules like "if you break the bylaws, you cease to exist, and all the money goes to charity" do mean something. Kinda like appointing board members without enough to have a majority......oooops. 

That is where nara is right now, and most of them, with their organization dead in the water, and the money NOT going to charity are quietly gritting their teeth, while the remaining pain in the asses slide their big sticky _____'s in and out of nara's collective ass.

Hey, I got an idea, DON'T go public about how you don't exist anymore, SSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH, they will never know. LOL


----------



## Christopher Jones

In all seriousness its pretty sad to see the organisation split. The same exact thing happened here in Australia with the SchH organisation. It really did hurt the sport and it has gone backwards. While I dont do SchH myself I would like to see a prosperous national SchH body that promotes dog sports here. What we now have is two organisations that can barely raise a couple of trials a year each, and have more prizes than entries at their national events each year.
I guess now that there is two different ring organisation in the US, people need to make the best they can with it. The best thing that could come from it is a combined national event, put on by both organisations and then you could have a "ARF v's NARA" situation where it might motivate people to compete for their organisation against the other for bragging rights.


----------



## Bob Solimini

Whoa Kadi he escaped out of the blind two times and escaped from the escort only two times... Is that still OK? 
Hey look they had the fence all the way at the end on this one too In 85... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rjz7M_ldd7g They also had a fence around the pallisade and a hole in the ground for the hurdle... What is your point; the video you showed was 17 years old...
And to the douche that said Kadi 1 Bob 0 - I am not keeping score justing pointing out a discrepency I see in Ring Sport here in the US!


----------



## Kadi Thingvall

Bob Solimini said:


> What is your point; the video you showed was 17 years old...


I thought my point was clear. You said Ring trials couldn't be held on a field the size of the field in AZ. I showed a video of a trial that was. The rules regarding the number of escapes have changed in the last 17 years, also the location of the blinds on the field, but the rules regarding the size of the field and it's surface have not. 

Jeff, if you are really that worried about how/why NARA continues to function, bring yourself up to date on our bylaws and Robert's Rules. We actually had multiple options on how to proceed, legally. Or join the organization, the next newsletter will have some information on recent proceedings in it. Or keep doing what you are doing, repeat the same tired incorrect stuff over and over, as if that will eventually make it true.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Quote: Or keep doing what you are doing, repeat the same tired incorrect stuff over and over, as if that will eventually make it true.

Kinda like your judging ?? Is the ink even dry on your rules ?? I will worry about whatever the **** I feel like worrying about. That is the great thing about being me, I could care less about what people think...... again, kinda like your judging.

I know what I read, and nara is defunct. You appointed someone without a majority. Oh, and here is a bonus, since you have defended just about every stupid ****ing thing that has happened, people are gonna look at it differently. You don't come clean the first time I bust you out on something, cause there is always more right there, YOU just don't know if I have seen some video or not, or was told by someone who was there, someone who is pissed as ****, but knows they cannot say anything, or they will feel the wrath of the great and petty nara.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> You appointed someone without a majority.


Like I said, read our bylaws and Robert's Rules. We didn't appoint anyone. Just because I won't spoon feed you the information you want, doesn't mean there is anything to hide.


----------



## Aron Paul

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Quote: You ran on so long and forgot to answer the ONLY question she was asking which was were there actually proven violations at that trial!
> 
> I answered the way I felt like answering. Always have, always will.
> 
> PSA has some interesting judging, and favoritism now doesn't it ?? LOL I would comment on it, but I really don't care about it at all.
> 
> Now if this hurts your feelings, too bad. I am not going to change my opinion on a silly shit "sport" so you can feel better about yourself.
> 
> This is how life works. Maybe you like chevy, and I like Dodge. Does anyone really need to get all butt hurt because I think that psa is just a shitty version of Mondio ??
> 
> Now you can say that Mondio is a pussy version of psa. The difference is that really, I just don't give a ****, where you do.
> 
> Does that make me a horrible person ?? No.


 I see that you answeres the way you wanted, just don't know why you answered her question with a response that had nothing to do with the question. But who really cares right! As far as psa judging goes, I don't know any of them personally and have travelled to 5 different states to compete and never felt cheated! And have tittle my dog succesfully and placed top three at regionals so I've never seen what you say you've HEARD. YOU SAY YOU DON'T GIVE A FU^H BUT I DO. YOUR A CLOWN ,SLASH INTERNET DOG WARRIOR. I never pledged allegiance to any venue so I wouldn't argue over the net over any of them. Just hate to see people crying like bitches over everything. Train and trial period. Don't like the sport don't compete. But if the trial hosts didn't have proper feild or set up for their own trial yes there wrong... but there seemed to b one side saying it was right..and another saying it wasn't...soooo since you've got about 2000 posts and play mondio I thought you would of just ansewred the question. But I really could give a [email protected] I just like dogs and am glad there r alternatives out there..but I'm def. Done posting about this bs so wipe your eyes and let your lil nuts hang buddy and post on


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

<YAWN> Did you say something ?? I'm sorry, but I really can't hear any assholes right now. Try back later.


----------



## Christopher Jones

Bob Solimini said:


> And to the douche that said Kadi 1 Bob 0 - I am not keeping score justing pointing out a discrepency I see in Ring Sport here in the US!


Meh, its called humour dude. You should try some. :roll:


----------



## Bob Solimini

Christopher Jones said:


> Meh, its called humour dude. You should try some. :roll:


That’s what my therapist keeps saying... :evil:


----------



## James Downey

Anyone still think Ring is better than Sch?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Any day of the week. This is what should have been done in the early mid 80's when they started this shit in Schutzhund.


----------



## Christie Meyer

Bob Solimini said:


> I see a lot of people from PSA and other venues saying that people should get over it.......It is not a protection competition in someone’s back yard with made up scenarios and doesn’t matter if something is not perfect or the same. That ALL matters!


Whhoooooh - that was me that you are referring to. But I was asking questions to learn more......not saying anyone should "just get over it." And I agree, this is not ARF vs. NARA. It is individuals calling the rules into question and others defending that the rules were followed. Many (like myself) who don't even play/know the sport.

I know you posted that the club was in no way responsible, but this public outcry can only make them feel inadequate and hurt both our sports since it was a joint trial.

But please understand that although I said that a blind falling on my dog would be something I would train for, I did not condone it and it did not happen. No matter what you might think (and other people adamant about this topic), PSA is not "a protection competition in someone’s back yard with made up scenarios."

I walked into a thread where maybe I shouldn't have, but I think I asked legitimate questions based on my desire to possibly peruse FR with my pup. I stated that PSA is my background and if things were able to occur at that trial within the confines of the rules, then I think everyone should be applauded. If not, then fine. But please don't disparage or belittle my current sport based on my post.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Quote: but this public outcry can only make them feel inadequate

WTF ?? They were inadequate. Duh. No blinds = inadequate prep. 'cause I KNOW you didn't mean their pee pee's were small. Geez, you walk around with vasoline to keep from chafing ? Seems a bit over sensitive. HA HA


----------



## Christie Meyer

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Quote: but this public outcry can only make them feel inadequate
> 
> WTF ?? They were inadequate. Duh. No blinds = inadequate prep. 'cause I KNOW you didn't mean their pee pee's were small. Geez, you walk around with vasoline to keep from chafing ? Seems a bit over sensitive. HA HA


HA HA Jeff - how much more right could you be? Or atleast how much more right would you like us to say you are?

Every time a new club hosts a trial in a new venue it is a learning experience. This club took on two in one weekend. While you are criticizing, they were trying to promote multiple venues of dog sport. Have you ever been on that end?? You can read the rule books and you can watch video, but when you actually do it you find things that you didn't know or anticipate. I wasn't there, neither were you.

But of course someone as brass as yourself could have told them how f---ed up they were. And I'm not saying they didn't need additional direction. But the only argument that you stated was:


Jeff Oehlsen said:


> They were inadequate. Duh. No blinds = inadequate prep.


If you had followed the argument and wanted to be factual, you would atleast acknowledge that there were blinds, there were six. How many were on the field during the trial is of question. And how many are required in the exercise are in question. But not their presence. 

And thanks for asking.... no vasoline here. I just try to be professional in my conversations with others, so never had a need for it.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Of course Christie, you are right, what was I thinking ?? I forgot that if you just keep repeating how hurt and upset everyone is, then all will be well, as we cannot have anyone get their feelings hurt.

You are the girl that soothes the grotesquely obese chick with bon bons. LOL


----------



## Christie Meyer

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> You are the girl that soothes the grotesquely obese chick with bon bons. LOL


Ok, that was really funny!=D>


----------



## Bob Solimini

Christie Meyer said:


> Whhoooooh - that was me that you are referring to. But I was asking questions to learn more......not saying anyone should "just get over it." And I agree, this is not ARF vs. NARA. It is individuals calling the rules into question and others defending that the rules were followed. Many (like myself) who don't even play/know the sport.
> 
> I know you posted that the club was in no way responsible, but this public outcry can only make them feel inadequate and hurt both our sports since it was a joint trial.
> 
> But please understand that although I said that a blind falling on my dog would be something I would train for, I did not condone it and it did not happen. No matter what you might think (and other people adamant about this topic), PSA is not "a protection competition in someone’s back yard with made up scenarios."
> 
> I walked into a thread where maybe I shouldn't have, but I think I asked legitimate questions based on my desire to possibly peruse FR with my pup. I stated that PSA is my background and if things were able to occur at that trial within the confines of the rules, then I think everyone should be applauded. If not, then fine. But please don't disparage or belittle my current sport based on my post.


Dont get me wrong Christie, I was not attacking what you said, nor was I calling PSA a protection competition in someones back yard! I am just referring to the people that state it is not a big deal when the field is set up this way. When in fact for THIS sport it is a big deal! I was not referring to you in any way! Sorry you took it as that!


----------



## Christie Meyer

Bob Solimini said:


> Dont get me wrong Christie, I was not attacking what you said, nor was I calling PSA a protection competition in someones back yard! I am just referring to the people that state it is not a big deal when the field is set up this way. When in fact for THIS sport it is a big deal! I was not referring to you in any way! Sorry you took it as that!


Thanks Bob. Its all good! Looking forward to seeing you again!


----------



## Jerry Cudahy

*One Moment Please*

Did the AZ club have both a Ring trial and then a Sch Trial?

or did I read wrong

If true then here is the contradiction.

Sch....... No Fence

Ring..... Fence


Sooooooooooooooooooo


Fibbers


----------



## Keith Jenkins

Nothing in the rules that says a schutzhund field/trial can't be fenced.


----------



## Edward Egan

I've been to several Sch. trials with fences. Personally I see it as desirable, but nothing in the rules as Keith pointed out.


----------



## Jerry Cudahy

*Re: Of the people back stabbing NARA.... Insult to Injury*

At the Az Bite Club Trial, the one with the incorrect field.

Not one member of the club posted a qualifing score.

Bummer added to all the bad press.


Naw, must be a coincedence.

NOT

Brevet 
1 BBMM BR Drake Larry Shannon Southern California All Breed Ringers 85.7 Q 
2 BBMF BR Volonne du Chateau de Kama Jonathan Wiseman Arizona Bite Club 67.5 NQ 
3 BBMF BR Racie des Deux Jedi Mandrago Monika Walec Arizona Bite Club 60.9 NQ 
4 APBTF BR Hanson's Rouge Soleil Lindsay Dent independent 31.8 NQ 
Ring I 
1 APBTF RI BR's Wicked Cassie Leri Hanson Southern California All Breed Ringers 171.4 EXC 
2 BBMM RI Gyno du D'JanD'Jan Chad Hunter Phoenix Rising Ringers 141.1 VG 
3 BBMF RI Cyn Cite des Barriques Leslie Gannon Phoenix Rising Ringers 128.5 G 
4 BBMM RI Velite du Chateau de Kama Jonathan Wiseman Arizona Bite Club 101.0 NQ 
5 BBMM RI Drake Larry Shannon Southern California All Breed Ringers NQ 
Ring II 
1 BBMM RII Achille du Domaine du Cameleon Justin Gannon Phoenix Rising Ringers 285.6 EXC


----------



## Christie Meyer

*Re: One Moment Please*



Jerry Cudahy said:


> Did the AZ club have both a Ring trial and then a Sch Trial?
> 
> or did I read wrong
> 
> If true then here is the contradiction.
> 
> Sch....... No Fence
> 
> Ring..... Fence
> 
> 
> Sooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> 
> Fibbers


I wasn't there, but it was set up as PSA one day, FR the next. A PSA trial does not have to be fenced, but can. 



Jerry Cudahy said:


> At the Az Bite Club Trial, the one with the incorrect field.
> 
> Not one member of the club posted a qualifing score.
> 
> Bummer added to all the bad press.
> 
> 
> Naw, must be a coincedence.
> 
> NOT


New club trying to get active and support the sports that they are trying to prep for. Probably more preparation should have been done. A mock trial would have been a fantastic idea. But being enthusiastic about getting involved is a good thing in my opinion. I'm sure it was huge learning experience for them, and hopefully it will help them increase their scores.


----------



## Jerry Cudahy

Hmmmmmmm...........

Must of been one hell of a Pit Bull to clean house.

Oh I get it BOD Rules

Bull Shitski


----------



## Jerry Cudahy

Hey Leri, Did U take part in that in that pre trial training with the trial decoys? Day Of.

I mean a BOD member knows not to do this sort of Illegal Crap

Cats out of the Closet,..... Girls


----------



## Jerry Cudahy

*Re: One Moment Please*



Christie Meyer said:


> I wasn't there, but it was set up as PSA one day, FR the next. A PSA trial does not have to be fenced, but can.
> 
> 
> New club trying to get active and support the sports that they are trying to prep for. Probably more preparation should have been done. A mock trial would have been a fantastic idea. But being enthusiastic about getting involved is a good thing in my opinion. I'm sure it was huge learning experience for them, and hopefully it will help them increase their scores.


By having a mock trial as they did the day of the trial. With the trial decoys.


Is Illegal.

What makes it even more stupid.


The Nara BOD was behind the scam.

Get rid of these freaks who bring this kind of crap.


----------



## Jerry Cudahy

*Re: One Moment Please*



Jerry Cudahy said:


> By having a mock trial as they did the day of the trial. With the trial decoys.
> 
> 
> Is Illegal.
> 
> What makes it even more stupid.
> 
> 
> The Nara BOD was behind the scam.
> 
> Get rid of these freaks who bring this kind of crap.


Current BOD....


http://www.ringsport.org/board.php

Cheaters including the New Prez [-X


----------



## Jerry Cudahy

*Perhaps the Nara Members Do Not Care*

About their leaders


----------



## Leri Hanson

Mr. Cudahy,

You are not worthy of a reply. 

Leri Hanson


----------



## Jerry Cudahy

Leri Hanson said:


> Mr. Cudahy,
> 
> You are not worthy of a reply.
> 
> Leri Hanson


 
Very polite way of saying the 5th. [-( Huh


----------



## Jerry Cudahy

OK Leri, would you answer the question if someone else asked?


----------



## Bob Scott

Take it to PMs! 
51 posts of bullshit!
The mods try and let these children's games run their course but it seems some just can't let it go!


----------

